# HyperX Cloud 1 oder 2



## xN1KL4S-98x (7. März 2015)

Habe im Moment das Logitech G430 mit dem ich nicht zufrieden bin weshalb ich mir wegen der vielen positiven Bewertungen das Kingston HyperX Cloud zulegen wollte.

meine frage lautet daher:

soll ich mir das

HyperX Cloud 1   Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder

HyperX Cloud 2   http://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-cloud-ii-schwarz-rot-khx-hscp-rd-a1223108.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

kaufen ?


Da mir 7.1 Sound  wichtig ist würde das Cloud 1 nur in Kombination mit einer Soundkarte welche Dolby Headphone unterstützt, z.B. der  ASUS Xonar DGX,  in frage kommen
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein anderes Headset oder eine andere Soundkarte empfehlen ? 
Zusammen sollte es nicht mehr als 110€ kosten


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/379678-hyperx-cloud-oder-cloud-2-a.html


----------



## xN1KL4S-98x (7. März 2015)

Danke, hab ich nicht gesehen


----------

